# Random Name Gen Prefix + Suffixes Needed



## Jezlad

I'm building the sites random name generators this week guys.

To start with we're going to have a seperate one for Space Marines Chapters and another one for Chaos Legions.

I'm not sure on the other races atm. If you think it could be done for tau, eldar, orks or any other playable race let me know.


All we need are prefixes and suffixes. First and second words.

Ie


Blood Angels

Post your submissions here please guys. If we collectively build this thing it'll be the most concise online.


*Chaos Prefixes*

Alpha
Rending
Screaming
Fallen
Silent
Astral
Bane
Battle
Bone
Havok
Crimson
Dagger
Dread
Enigma
Etheral
Fire
Flesh
Gore
Warp
Jagged
Infernal
Primal
Damned
The Lost
Nemesis
Night
The Pain
Pale
Phantom
Shade
The
Void
War
Doom
Silver
Death
Black
Bronze
Iron
Blood
Soul

*Chaos Suffixes*

Legion
Revilers
Wulfen
Scimitars
Scars
Spears
Flayers
Tormentors
Venom
Warlords
Warhounds
Rippers
Burners
Cobras
Hydra
Fangs
Skulls
Narcissus
Scorpians
Lords
Spectres
Shades
Stalkers
Wraiths
Slayers
Dragons
Wyverns
Rippers
Scourge
Invaders
Violaters
Brotherhood
Snakes
Serpents
Vipers
Devils
Lifestealers
Lifetakers
Wrath
Manglers
Minotaurs
Prophets
Ravagers
Reavers
Flayers
Talons
Eaters
Guard
Jackals
Vipers
Claws
Drinkers


----------



## Dragonlover

Got no actual names right now, just a few ideas. In no real order:

1) There was a list of stuff to use in SM names in a Chapter Approved article that made it into one of the collections we could nab quite easily.

2) Tau should be the easiest of the xeno races to make a generator for, I seem to remember there being a reasonably comprehensive vocabulary in one of the codexes. Also theres the option of doing two here, one in Tau and one for what they call the army for propaganda purposes.

3) Eldar: doable, but not making the names a) too unwieldy or b) too elvish could be hard. Theres a bunch of Eldar language in the Apocalypse book, but I've misplaced my copy so can't give examples right now.

4) Orks: make the generator for the Warbosses names, since the Waagh takes the name from the Warboss.

5) Dark Eldar: easily doable. Possibly split it, one for Kabals and one for Wych Cults?

6) Tyranids: Just stick every big mythological thing/old word for 'large' in there and it'll be pretty much covered.

Thats pretty much my ideas for how to do them.

Dragonlover


----------



## mgtymouze

My next chaos space marine army

Rabid Squirrels


----------



## Pandawithissues...

My current fave is still Platapi Malevolent,.....or Kangaroos sanguine, or Hummingbirds of the emperor, or Piranhas of Mercy, How about Aqua Camels?


----------



## Imperial Dragon

do you want as to say these ones are for CSM and these ones are for SM or doesn't matter?

do you want any Xeno ones now?


----------



## Jezlad

Stick with chaos and marines atm.

Stick them up with chaos or marine titles, although it isnt a priority doing that. I can sort them myself.

Cheers


----------



## Imperial Dragon

well there in no order i guess some of them could be used as both



Scarred daemons

Man Slayers

Warp Ghosts

Dealers of Pain

Soul Catcher

Blood Guard

Crimson Blood

Astral Patriarchs 

Red Paladins

Grey Bringers

Shadow Ravens

Siege Knights

Metal Claws

Metal Hands

Siege Wyverns

Templars of Oblivion

Metal Paladins

Flesh Slayers

Sons of Metal

Legion Infernos

Templars of Infernos

Sons of Death



sorry about the long list and if theres any repeats.


----------



## Captain Galus

i noticed you didnt have any colors under Prefixes...dunno if u wanna only use those for generic SM as opposed to Chaos but it might be a nifty idea...like Red Demons or Grey Scars and the like


----------



## Captain Galus

nevermind i stand corrected...there just werent a lot of colors
my bad :biggrin:


----------



## cccp

we came up with a load of suffives and prefixes in the vision of heresy forum. ill copy them over.

Prefix

Dark
Blooded
Blood
Righteous
Bloody
War
Hawk
Burning
Hateful
Doom
Flesh

Suffix

Hand
Brothers
Eyes
Stealers
Brethren
Fang
Talons
Stalkers
Rampagers
Avengers
Tormentors
Wardens
Anarchy
Emissaries
Descendants
Champions
Vengeance
Knights
Punishers
Angels
Heralds
Fists
Sun
Destroyers
Idols

Protectors of the Damned
Heralds of the Warp
Damned Warriors
The legion of the Lost
Lords of the Dead
Devourers of Souls
The Lost and The Forgotten
The Lost Heralds
Warp Serpents
The Shunned
The Shamed
The Forlorn


----------



## Jezlad

Great suggestions thanks.

Its only possible with this script to have a random first and second word. Which puts names like The Shamed and Protectectors of the Damned out of the frame until I can figure out a way to enhance this script.

Cheers :good:


----------



## koppo

There was a random ork name generator in the back of one of the original Ork books.

In a bored moment I created a little VB6 app that used it. I can post up the random table selection & code if you want?


----------



## Dragonlover

Ok, Chaos ideas...

Reavers
Scourge/Scourged
Purgators
Flay/Flayed/Flayers
Dark
Cabal
Sedition?

As for whats in there at the moment, lose Psi, Ozone and some of the stupider animals that we already mentioned in the shoutbox, and it's looking pretty good.

Dragonlover


----------



## Jezlad

I've figured out how to add fixed words to the output box.

This'll mean we'll be able to add extra name types, ie

(Random1) of (Random2)

Warriors Of Bronze 

(Random1) of the (Random2)

Swords Of Justice

and even a generate button for a different 2 string set of words that can't be integrated with the first one.

(Random1) (Random2)

Knights Templar
Angels Encarmine


----------



## ACoz

I like the word Teeth as well as Fangs for both prefixes and suffixes.

"Teeth of Demons" or "Iron Teeth"

especially for Chaos, I guess...


----------



## Jezlad

Heres the link of the test area i'm building.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/misc.php?do=page&template=testarea

The top one is Chaos data and the bottom Space Marines.


----------



## earcar

Horned Riders

First name I got for Chaos legion.

Maybe change it so that that won't happen as all of the teenagers who see that (including me) will giggle. Trust me. Good otherwise!


----------



## Imperial Dragon

i see you have added Dark Eldar that's cool.

it works well is it possbile for the Space marines and choa that you can get "of the" in there of would that take up to much?

what other races etc you planning on having?


----------



## thomas2

It's very good but some of the Chaos 'of's are a bit weird, ie Orange of Skulls


----------



## Jezlad

I havent started those ones yet. All I did was put the Marine data in to the fields, same with one of the Dark Eldar ones.



> it works well is it possbile for the Space marines and choa that you can get "of the" in there of would that take up to much?


You can use "of the" in the "of" field box simply by using words prefixed with "the"

ie

(Knights) of (the realm)
(Angels) of (the apocalypse)

these could also go with

(Knights) of (darkness)
(Angels) of (steel)


There are infinite possibilities. I just need words to put in and ideas for additional string types.


----------



## Dreamseller

sweet idea


----------



## Dragonlover

Hey Jez, I'm getting the Tau codex off a mate some point this week, I'll try and work out a way of doing tau language names.

Dragonlover


----------



## Rockbird

If there's going to be a Tau version, this might be helpful.


----------



## Galahad

I remember I read an old White Dwarf Article that had a dandom SW name generator. I was pissed off that the tables didn't include "Grim" "Wolf" "Axe" or "Beard" so I promptly made a character named Grimwolf Axebeard

So prefixes

Grim
Wolf (Wolf Angels, Wolf Knights, etc)

suffixes

Axes
Beards (Blood Beards? ;-) )


----------



## Mad King George

wheres the sw version


----------



## Galahad

It was a long time ago in a white dwarf far, far away
In fact, .002 seconds in Google tells me it was Citadel Journal #49 rather than white dwarf


----------

